# Internet Connection in Linux via Mobile



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

1.Connect the mobile via USB cable.

2. Open terminal and type *su* to become root.

3. It will ask for the root password, type in there.

4. Then Issue this command

```
wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
```
  Phone wud b detected as Modem

5. Then to Edit this file, open it in a Text Editor
   Code is

```
kwrite  /etc/wvdial.conf
```
When we issued command in point 4, it showed the address of ur phone that in which USB port it has been connected. note it down from there.
"Modem = /dev/***"

6. When Text Editor opens the file, erase everything from there and Paste the following:

```
[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0  # <-- Replace it with the reading you got 
Phone = *99#
Username = aa
Password = bbc
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Carrier Check = No
```

The mOdem has been configured successfully.

To dial the internet conenction type

```
wvdial
```
If eerything goes fine it wud say that connected successfully.
Press Ctrl+C to disconnect.

*SOURCE-- Chester*


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks mods 4 stick this thread..... lets have to try it on linux.....
and is this works on all distros???


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, works for almost all major distros, except in Fedora Core 6 you need to edit the resolv.conf to get the thing to work.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> yes, works for almost all major distros, except in Fedora Core 6 you need to edit the resolv.conf to get the thing to work.


Is that a bug? I don't see why it wouldn't work properly unless there's a bug.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> yes, works for almost all major distros, except in Fedora Core 6 you need to edit the resolv.conf to get the thing to work.



If its true then Post that too


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2007)

wat abt bt


----------



## desertwind (Feb 12, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Is that a bug? I don't see why it wouldn't work properly unless there's a bug.



It's not a bug. The default firewall policy makes it that way. All you have to do note down the primary and secondary dns when connecting for the first time and add these to /etc/resolv.conf in the following format.

nameserver ip

eg:

nameserver 192.127.0.1
nameserver 192.127.0.2


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ these always remains the same??


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> It's not a bug. The default firewall policy makes it that way.


 Can you explain more on this. I don't understand much about firewalls yet.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 12, 2007)

SELinux has three modes. Enforcing, Permissive and Disabled.

The default policy is Enforcing. In Enforcing mode, the kernel will block all access unless they are explicitly allowed. That's what we're doing by adding the dns server address to resolv.conf



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> ^^ these always remains the same??


Nope. They are just examples for how to enter it. It varies for different ISPs. When you're connected using wvdial, you'll get your primary and secondary dns displayed in the output. copy them and add it to resolv.conf.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> SELinux has three modes. Enforcing, Permissive and Disabled.
> 
> The default policy is Enforcing. In Enforcing mode, the kernel will block all access unless they are explicitly allowed. That's what we're doing by adding the dns server address to resolv.conf


 So, is it SELinux that's blocking it or the firewall? And is SELinux really needed for home users?


----------



## desertwind (Feb 12, 2007)

^^ It's not very well needed unless they are connected to outside world by any mean.

A Linux kernel integrating SELinux enforces mandatory access control policies that confine user programs and system servers to the minimum amount of privilege they require to do their jobs. This reduces or eliminates the ability of these programs and daemons to cause harm when compromised (via buffer overflows or misconfigurations, for example).


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 12, 2007)

can we apply this theory for Live CD's also???? i have some live CD's.... i want to use net on those.... please guys i am new to linux....


----------



## mehulved (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah should work with live cd's too, since wvdial is present.
Pathiks just connect your phone with BT and follow this tut. It should find the modem at /dev/rfcomm0 most prolly.


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 12, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Is that a bug? I don't see why it wouldn't work properly unless there's a bug.



even after disabling SELinux and Firewall, fedora won't find the DNS Servers and you have to add them manually to /etc/resolv.conf


for airtel, all you have to do is add

```
nameserver 202.56.230.5
nameserver 202.56.230.6
```

to /etc/resolv.conf

and Manshahia bro, edit the first post, the second step make it "su" instead of "SU"


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^
*DONE*


----------



## kaustav_geek (Feb 13, 2007)

@ tech_your_future:

I'm facing problems pairing my phone with my Pc in Ubuntu 6.10
I've followed all the steps properly and have cross checked them innumerable times.
The primary problem you see is that the rfcomm0 device is not getting created in /dev/...

I tried all the steps as a root. I've referred to many online guides as to how-to go about doing it, but to not avail.
The problem is that My phone gets identified in the device scan, It also pairs with the computer, but the rfcomm0 modem devices isn't created. I don't know how to make Ubuntu do it.

Please point me to any one who has succesfully initiated airtel gprs connection in ubuntu using his Phone as a modem connected via bluetooth.

cheers.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> @ tech_your_future:
> 
> I'm facing problems pairing my phone with my Pc in Ubuntu 6.10
> I've followed all the steps properly and have cross checked them innumerable times.
> ...


 Just check one of the threads on Suse, it's on the first page itself. I had given how to make frcomm dev, to Pathiks.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm using Open Suse 10.2  I can't save wvdian.conf after editing it. It says you do not have enough privileages to do so. Help Me!


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

you can try 
	
	



```
~$gksu kate /etc/wvdial.conf
```
and check whether u can save it


----------



## DDIF (Feb 14, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> you can try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay i'll check that. Thanks


----------



## DDIF (Feb 14, 2007)

Even this didn't work. Here's snapshot of the error which i get.
Tell me what should i do?


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

You r files are trying to save in yo home dir!
first open nautilus or konqueror and browse and check u have all the dirs!
open a terminal and i belive u r in gnome,

```
~$su  -
(give root password)
~#
```
now the terminal prompt will be a "#"
then run:

```
~#nano   -w /etc/wvdial.conf
```
add ur values and after finishing press CTRL+X to exit and nano will prompt u to save the file.press yes.
your attach shows that ur saving /home/xxx;while u need to save in the directory /etc


----------



## mehulved (Feb 14, 2007)

It's supposed to be /etc/wvdial.conf and not etc/wvdial.conf. The former is relative path. You need to supply the full path name cos you are currently in your home directory.


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

do copy paste the code posted


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

i suppose u hav already tried this... if u havent then do it..
type "su" at the konsole.. enter root passwd..
then 
"kwrite /etc/wvdial.conf" not etc/wvdial.conf


----------



## DDIF (Feb 14, 2007)

I got it working friends. Just logined with user name 'root' and everything was simple.Now i'm posting from firefox using Open SuSE! Thanks to you all!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 14, 2007)

Log out of root just now.
Use su in the terminal rather. Then configure sudo to give access to wvdial and use sudo then.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

u r lucky to hav got linux n gprs in linux @ the same time... njoy...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 14, 2007)

Now i hav started using Ubuntu Ver: 6.6 LTS.
Now the problem is i cant save wvdial.config file.

At the starting it asks for the username and password.
When provided correct, it logins.
Now when i open terminal and type *su* it says

```
su
password:
su: Authentication Failure
Sorry.
```

Wat sud b the problem??
The password i m providing is correct.


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 14, 2007)

in ubuntu its 

```
sudo wvdialconf
```

u need to use sudo all the time 

su won't work.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 14, 2007)

Naaaa.....
when i typed *sudo*

```
:sudo
usage: sudo -K | - L .....
usage: [ -HPSB] ......
```


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ open the terminal:

```
azad@sid:~$ /usr/bin/sudo command
```


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 14, 2007)

^^^ wat it will b doing then?


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

the wvdialconf command will probe for any modem devices available and make them.try the cmd..

```
~$sudo wvdialconf  /etc/wvdial.conf
```
OR u want 2 know what is sudo-sudo gives a secure(arguably) way of exexcuting root user owned commands by asking the passwd of local user-that means U.


> *sudo* (*s*uper*u*ser [or *s*ubstitute *u*ser] *do*), generally pronounced IPA: [sudʊ], is a program for Unix-like operating systems such as BSD, Mac OS X, and Linux that allows users to run programs with the security privileges of another user (normally the system's superuser) in a secure manner. By default, it is installed in /usr/bin/


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudo


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

u can do one thing.. Type man sudo and follow the instructions to enable the root account su in dapper


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ why?for ubuntu sudo does the job well.but u can set su root easily by 

```
~$sudo passwd root
```
and for root's Desktop,u need to enable local admin to login in "gdmsetup".
why all these..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2007)

yup i know that but its given in better detail in the man pages of sudo.. And not many ppl like to use sudo many times like me.. I prefer to login as root only


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ root login habbit is bad!infact if ur in a network or even a standalone OS,it risks the removal of some system files,u know the effects of famous `rm -rf 
try using as local user.its just a sincere suggestion


----------



## mehulved (Feb 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> yup i know that but its given in better detail in the man pages of sudo.. And not many ppl like to use sudo many times like me.. I prefer to login as root only


 Why make your system insecure for no reason? Security is as strong as it's weakest link. And almost all of the times it's the user. So, by using your account as root, you are opening your system to lot more mishappenings.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 15, 2007)

Thnx guys i was able to connect to internet.
Thnx for ur help.
one needs to put sudo in front of every useful command in ubuntu.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 15, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> one needs to put sudo in front of every useful command in ubuntu.



That's a wrong quote. One need to put sudo in front of every command which needs a super user (read root) access.

sudo can be used for running commands as users other than root also.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay i was able to use internet last night by all your help. But now there is another strange problem.
Now whenever i open internet and browse 2-3 pages ,it disconnect autometically. Its too much annoying. What should i do now?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 15, 2007)

See this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=334982&postcount=19


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 16, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> 1.Connect the mobile via USB cable.
> 
> 2. Open terminal and type *su* to become root.
> 
> ...


Firefox and Evolution Worked here  But Giam not working any idea why is it?

But one question, can i not configure the KNetworkManager somehow and use it? I have never enjoyed the sight of Konsole (just remembering Ocean's 12 hehe ).


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

well r u using proxies???? as in NOP??? or u usin MO???


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 17, 2007)

Are you asking me? No proxies (i think), yes mobile office of airtel.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Mar 8, 2007)

This setting is working fine for me..
i just wanna know if there is anyway to automatically redial when disconnected..


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't think there is any automatic way,even if the line is dropped you have to exit the wvdail and then reconnect. sometimes you might have to disconnect the cell phone as well...

But those are rare, and it works like a gem.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Mar 10, 2007)

Man I was asking for this automatic redial option bcoz I often get disconnected with absolutely no reason behind...
I m seriously in need of this..

Chk out content of my wvdial.conf for if there is any mistake



> [Dialer usb-dial]
> Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
> Phone = *99***1#
> Username = aa
> ...



I have changed the 'Baud' and 'Dailer' ..well i don't think this are creating any problem

I m using Airtel Gprs connection


----------



## loneowais (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi ,,,, MY Problem is much bigger and complicated.....


I have done this thing in other distros and works fine....

I had created a thread here:: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=517593#post517593


And I was reffered here....I think this is a place to know to Connect GPRS,,but my problem is to get my phone detected by linux...

Here I go::
My n80 does not connect to computer..I tried two data cables..one which was shipped with it & other of nokia 7610(dku-2)..

(My fathers Nokia7610 works fine)

this is what happens::

The following message is shown::

Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:25 2007 ...
localhost kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:25 2007 ...
localhost kernel: Kernel BUG at [verbose debug info unavailable]
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: SMP 
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: CPU: 0
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: EIP is at kfree+0x79/0x80
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: eax: 80000060 ebx: ffffffe0 ecx: c9eb3800 edx: c113d5a0
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: esi: c9ead392 edi: 00000282 ebp: c9eb3ac0 esp: c8defda8
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: ds: 007b es: 007b ss: 0068
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: Process modprobe (pid: 3321, ti=c8dee000 task=c932e8d0 task.ti=c8dee000)
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: Stack: ffffffe0 e084dca5 c9eb3806 e084d119 c037a66c c037a668 00000000 00000001 
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: c8defdec c011b8f8 00000000 00000000 00000003 00000282 c162ca00 00000000 
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: d9e45e00 e085b7e0 c9eb3800 cd0d6b08 dfcaf400 dffc2c00 d9e59180 00000001 
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: Call Trace:
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: Code: 74 83 14 83 c0 01 89 03 57 9d 8b 1c 24 8b 74 24 04 8b 7c 24 08 83 c4 0c c3 8b 52 0c eb c4 89 c8 89 da e8 bb fe ff ff 8b 03 eb d4 <0f> 0b eb b9 8d 76 00 56 89 c6 53 b8 a0 45 3f c0 e8 a2 31 08 00 
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: EIP: [kfree+121/128] kfree+0x79/0x80 SS:ESP 0068:c8defda8
Message from syslogd@localhost at Tue Jun 5 16:42:26 2007 ...
localhost kernel: EIP: [<c016c469>] kfree+0x79/0x80 SS:ESP 0068:c8defda8



And then nothing works....OS does not hang,, but every program I open hangs on Splash Screen...
e.g, If I open OpenOffice Word...It hangs but the system runs OK....

If I type wvdial or lsusb or anything in terminal it just stops....

I'm stuck badly...please help...


Please help me...as GPRS is the only way for me to connect to internet...
rite now I am from Windows..

Did anyone try using GPRS on Linux Mint...

   and if yes..please tell which phone & data cable...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 7, 2007)

Yaahooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! OOphs unbelievable ........ i am able to do it on Ubuntu 6.10 live CD...........
just now all the commands works correctly and it connects, now i am posting from this connection .................. 
Thanks everyone for such a good and useful thread !!!!!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank u guys....

I'm able to setup internet connection on Ubuntu 7.04 ......

Thanks a lot.....


----------



## DDIF (Jun 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> well r u using proxies???? as in NOP??? or u usin MO???


Is there anyway that we can get Adept manager to work with Proxies?
I connect to internet through mobile and proxies, so i can't update my packages without MO. Coz only MO works without proxies.
By the way i'm using Kubuntu 7.04


----------



## mehulved (Jun 17, 2007)

What can't a simple google search do.
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80260


----------



## nik_for_you (Aug 2, 2007)

i am using kubuntu. i connected successfully and there are entries in resolv.conf ,but problem is i am not able to view any site with konquer browser..
is this problem with browser or what?


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 19, 2007)

I did everything as mentioned but my output stays at

```
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT*99***1#
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99***1#
CONNECT
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
--> Don't know what to do!  Starting pppd and hoping for the best.
--> Starting pppd at Sun Aug 19 07:27:29 2007
--> Pid of pppd: 7822
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: �[10][06][08]H [06][08]
--> pppd: �[10][06][08]H [06][08]
--> pppd: �[10][06][08]H [06][08]
--> pppd: �[10][06][08]H [06][08]
--> pppd: �[10][06][08]H [06][08]
--> local  IP address 10.16.4.106
--> pppd: �[10][06][08]H [06][08]
--> remote IP address 192.168.100.101
--> pppd: �[10][06][08]H [06][08]
```
with a blinking cursor.

Using Hutch GPRS on Ubuntu 7


----------



## Dumbledore (Aug 20, 2007)

I have Mandriva Spring 2007... It says "wvconfig: command not found." 

What do I do now?


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2007)

iam unable to connect
whenever i typpe Su
password text appears and i cannot type anything Xcept enter 
wich tells wrong pass
help me 
iam on MINT


----------



## ray|raven (Oct 23, 2007)

Dude,
when u type su, it doesnt show the password u are entering.
Just type the password and press enter.It'll do.

Regards,
ray


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ yup thx iam unable to save wvdail file plzz help me 

Helpzz

cmon


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi guys i have MINT installed on my machine... i followed all the wvdialconf steps mentioned to connect my SE K508i using data cable......... 

I have done everything correctly...

The prob is:

When i type wvdial in terminal.. the phone gets connected to internet... buti'm unable to browse the net in firefox or even i can update software packages, literally the net gets connected in phone but cant access the internet in the MINT

i was using Ubuntu a month ago with the same settings... it was working fine ... but not it wont...

PLEAsE help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..


----------



## mehulved (Oct 28, 2007)

maybe it's a DNS problem as someone else had too. In that case, providing the address of DNS server in prepend section of /etc/dhclient.conf worked. Try that.
And put this query up in Mint's forum, it could likely be a bug. If it is, you can report it.


----------



## harshiloh (Oct 29, 2007)

how to change my bluetooth device in fedora7 to "connectable and visible to others" and  "set the make adapter invisible after to never"


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 11, 2007)

Open *bluetooth-properties* applet and you can see the settings there.


----------



## din (Nov 11, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> ........with a blinking cursor.
> 
> Using Hutch GPRS on Ubuntu 7



Did you try browsing keeping that window (terminal) there ?

I think when it shows the output you posted, it is connected.



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> ^^ yup thx iam unable to save wvdail file plzz help me
> cmon



What error you get ? Also, did you try editing file after logging as root ?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 14, 2007)

i already surf net through GPRS on Ubuntu7.04, and Kubuntu 7.04......
but this theory is not working with Fedora and Mandriva2006...
anyone can help me please??


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 15, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> i already surf net through GPRS on Ubuntu7.04, and Kubuntu 7.04......
> but this theory is not working with Fedora and Mandriva2006...
> anyone can help me please??



if you've done everything correctly as mentioned in the first post and still it doesn't work then do this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=414344&postcount=15

edit: @Gigacore, same thing will work for you too mate.
and as of now the dns servers have changed here(considering airtel mo), now they are

```
202.56.250.5, 202.56.250.6
```


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 16, 2007)

^^ *wvdial * is not working with Fedora or Mandriva, giving a message that the command is not found


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 16, 2007)

last i seen was fedora 'core' 6 and wvdial was pretty much there, wierd :S

try "/usr/sbin/wvdial"


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for this tutorial. I could connect my E50 thru ubuntu gutsy in just 2 mins. Everything was automatically configured. I needn't change anything in wvdialconf.


----------



## cam.turn (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello,

Why are you attempting to use wvdial? Of course, that's the semi-official way for the Tata Indicom Plug2Surf (as in it's in the manual), but for just about every other phone that you're likely to have, GPRS Easy Connect should work!

You can find a guide to installing it on their website, at *www.gprsec.hu/modules/docs/. Note that it doesn't work for Ubuntu  (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, or any of the other *buntus) yet, but there is a workaround - install everything by hand! 
The guide is at *www.gprsec.hu/modules/news/view.php?id=260.

Apparently the system supports Airtel at the least, but they don't have Vodafone listed there - annoying, since with Vodafone being an international company, surely they'll have 3G before anyone else? Someone should track down the Vodafone details and post them on the forum there.

That's all folks (power cut),
Cam.Turn

WARNING: DON'T try installing any other software by hand if it doesn't work, as it's VERY likely that you'll break your system. Instead, ask on their forum, or e-mail one of the developers. If it turns out that you HAVE to install it by hand, ask the developers to give you detailed instructions.


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi guys... I tried connect my k750i to net using Ubuntu today..I followed the procedure which is the first page..After the command 
"kwrite  /etc/wvdial.conf" it asks to install some application which is not there in my system.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> Hi guys... I tried connect my k750i to net using Ubuntu today..I followed the procedure which is the first page..After the command
> "kwrite  /etc/wvdial.conf" it asks to install some application which is not there in my system.


dude what was the name of some application?
also you can also try gedit in place of kate if you have a Gnome Desktop


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

Yes.. I have Gnome and will try it..Thanks..
Edit: I tried it by giving kate..Error is like this"The program k write is not installed on your system.You can install it by giving command ---------(some command).When I enter that command it gives the error like this" E:could't find package Kate"


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 29, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> Yes.. I have Gnome and will try it..Thanks..
> Edit: I tried it by giving kate..Error is like this"The program k write is not installed on your system.You can install it by giving command ---------(some command).When I enter that command it gives the error like this" E:could't find package Kate"


yes use gedit in place of kate whenever you encounter this error


----------



## New (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks.. Everything goes fine till the end.But, when i enter wvdial it shows the eoor "no such file or directory".What to do now?Btw I could't save the file in that location which it shows...


----------



## blueshift (Dec 7, 2007)

help. doesnt work on Ubuntu 7.10 Live cd.
i ve airtel MO.
whats will be settings for phone no., username and password for wvdial conf file?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 7, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> help. doesnt work on Ubuntu 7.10 Live cd.
> i ve airtel MO.
> whats will be settings for phone no., username and password for wvdial conf file?


use this
phone number = call customer care & ask
user name = it should be blank but linux does not allow this, so use 'a'
password = same case can't be left blank so use 'b'


----------



## blueshift (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok. now i installed ubuntu.

which phone no. do i have to ask gary? In windows it used to show 90# something..i dont remember exactly.
also my mob is detected on ttyACM0 instead of ttyUSB0 as in the tut.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2007)

I installed Linux Mint on my system.
I then went to setup my Nokia 5700 Express Music as a modem for internet.
I followed the steps mentioned  in this thread.

I got the following error:

*img452.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorks6.jpg

Bump...
Help guys


----------



## blueshift (Dec 18, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Ok. now i installed ubuntu.
> 
> which phone no. do i have to ask gary? In windows it used to show 90# something..i dont remember exactly.
> also my mob is detected on ttyACM0 instead of ttyUSB0 as in the tut.



Ok the dialling number is *99***4#. I entered random username and password.
But it is still not working.

It says wrong username and pwd supplied.

Hurray !

I am now now connected using Gnome PPP program.
Cool G5, try using this program for connecting.


----------



## deepakchan (Dec 18, 2007)

I just bought an htc s710 pro
Need to know how to connect to the internet thru GPRS on gutsy gibbon.
WM6 is different from WM5
WM6 establishes a connection by itself and creates a new "Local Area Connection" in Windows and that acts as the Internet Gateway. No need to install or configure anything. Such a new connection will automatically be created in Gutsy too?


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 9, 2008)

I m using Idea GPRS on Sony Ericsson W810i . This is how i connect to net in Windows   APN : internet  Username : Password :  Phone no :   i.e. i have to enter only APN(Access Point Name). I m not finding anything like apn in this guide.Please help me.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> I m using Idea GPRS on Sony Ericsson W810i . This is how i connect to net in Windows   APN : internet  Username : Password :  Phone no :   i.e. i have to enter only APN(Access Point Name). I m not finding anything like apn in this guide.Please help me.


This may help
*ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3548353&postcount=8

Your wvdial.conf should be similar to this

```
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"
Baud = 230400
Stupid Mode = 1
Modem Type = USB Modem
ISDN = 0
Phone = *99***1#
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Username = a
Password = b
```


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for reply. Should i keep all the other things(username,password,phone no) blank except APN as i do in windows


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> thanks for reply. Should i keep all the other things(username,password,phone no) blank except APN as i do in windows


Wvdial does not allow username & password to be blank
so use "a" and "b". & same apply for phone number.

Not sure about this, try _*99***1#_


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Gary now i'am posting from Ubuntu. Its working now


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Thanks Gary now i'am posting from Ubuntu. Its working now


Cool, Good to know i am of any use
As all my Profs call me Useless


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok now one more problem. I use 2 mobiles to connect. One is Tata Indicom & other is idea. I'm now able to connect through both of them but every time i have to edit config file according to type of mobile. How to create two profile and choose any one during connection.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Ok now one more problem. I use 2 mobiles to connect. One is Tata Indicom & other is idea. I'm now able to connect through both of them but every time i have to edit config file according to type of mobile. How to create two profile and choose any one during connection.


Simple!
Just give them a label, common things like Baud rate can go in the [Dialer Defaults] and rest stuff like apn,username in respective labels.
for TATA indicom use [Dialer tata] & for Idea use [Dialer idea]
or something like that

then call the it with name like


```
wvdial idea
```


```
wvdial tata
```


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

BTW,network profiles can be made using network-admin command via system>admin>network


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2008)

I went to setup Nokia 5700 in Ubuntu 7.10 as per the guide on the first page.
Everything was fine.I also edited the wvdial.conf.But now while connecting, i get the following


```
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$ sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf 
Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'. 
 
Scanning your serial ports for a modem. 
 
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud 
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud 
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up. 
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud 
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud 
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up. 
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S2   S3    
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- Nokia 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Speed 460800: AT -- OK 
ttyACM0<*1>: Max speed is 460800; that should be safe. 
ttyACM0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK 
 
Found an USB modem on /dev/ttyACM0. 
Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf. 
ttyACM0<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0" 
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$ gedit /etc/wvdial.conf 
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$ wvdial 
WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvDial<Err>: Configuration does not specify a valid phone number. 
WvDial<Err>: Configuration does not specify a valid login name. 
WvDial<Err>: Configuration does not specify a valid password. 
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$ sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf 
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$ wvdial 
WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvDial<Err>: Configuration does not specify a valid phone number. 
WvDial<Err>: Configuration does not specify a valid login name. 
WvDial<Err>: Configuration does not specify a valid password. 
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$ sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf 
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$ sudo wvdial 
WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT*99# 
WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT*99# 
WvDial Modem<*1>: CONNECT 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: PPP negotiation detected. 
WvDial<Notice>: Starting pppd at Mon Mar 24 21:41:20 2008 
WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 7400 
WvDial<*1>: Using interface ppp0 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Mon Mar 24 21:41:28 2008 
WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) 
WvDial<*1>: man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail. 
WvDial<Notice>: Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information. 
WvDial<Notice>: Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT*99# 
WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT*99# 
WvDial Modem<*1>: CONNECT 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: PPP negotiation detected. 
WvDial<Notice>: Starting pppd at Mon Mar 24 21:41:37 2008 
WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 7809 
WvDial<*1>: Using interface ppp0 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Mon Mar 24 21:41:44 2008 
WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) 
WvDial<*1>: man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail. 
WvDial<Notice>: Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information. 
WvDial<Notice>: Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 10 seconds 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT*99# 
WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT*99# 
WvDial Modem<*1>: CONNECT 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: PPP negotiation detected. 
WvDial<Notice>: Starting pppd at Mon Mar 24 21:41:56 2008 
WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 8136 
WvDial<*1>: Using interface ppp0 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Mon Mar 24 21:42:03 2008 
WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) 
WvDial<*1>: man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail. 
WvDial<Notice>: Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information. 
WvDial<Notice>: Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 20 seconds 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvModem<*1>: Cannot get information for serial port. 
WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
WvDial Modem<*1>: OK 
WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized. 
WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT*99# 
WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT*99# 
WvDial Modem<*1>: CONNECT 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt. 
WvDial Modem<*1>: ~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
WvDial<*1>: PPP negotiation detected. 
WvDial<Notice>: Starting pppd at Mon Mar 24 21:42:28 2008 
WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 8775 
WvDial<*1>: Using interface ppp0 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: pppd: 0�[06][08]x�[06][08] 
WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Mon Mar 24 21:42:35 2008 
Caught signal 2:  Attempting to exit gracefully... 
WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) 
WvDial<*1>: man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail. 
WvDial<Notice>: Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information. 
WvDial<Notice>: Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 40 seconds 
WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Mon Mar 24 21:42:39 2008 
gaurav@Cool-G5:~$
```

The following is the content of wvdial log found in VAR/LOG :


```
Wvdial.conf log file found in var/log/

Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.



Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?
Did you configure it properly with setserial?

Please read the FAQ at *open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial

If you still have problems, send mail to <wvdial-list@lists.nit.ca>.
```

The URL didn't help either.
Help me to proceed further.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

Please post your wvdial conf


----------



## anarchist (Mar 25, 2008)

i use *pppconfig* for internet connection through mobile (Nokia 6233 with data cable), it takes hardly 15sec. to configure it. whereas *wvdial* takes more time and text files editing to configure.  can anybody tell me the difference between *wvdial* and *pppconfig* ?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

anarchist said:


> i use *pppconfig* for internet connection through mobile (Nokia 6233 with data cable), it takes hardly 15sec. to configure it. whereas *wvdial* takes more time and text files editing to configure.  can anybody tell me the difference between *wvdial* and *pppconfig* ?




```
ppp + intelligence = wvdial
```


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Please post your wvdial conf




Sorry, i forgot wvdial.conf.
Here it is :


```
[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Phone = *99#
Username = aa
Password = bbc
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Carrier Check = No
```


----------



## mehulved (Mar 28, 2008)

See *ubuntu-in.org/wiki/GPRS_Howto


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 28, 2008)

Guys, i unistalled Ubuntu & installed Fedora 8.I want to do the same thing i.e connect my 5700 & use it as a modem for internet.

Here is the error i face while dialling via wvdial :

```
wvdial 
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60 
--> Cannot get information for serial port. 
--> Initializing modem. 
--> Sending: ATZ 
ATZ 
OK 
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
OK 
--> Modem initialized. 
--> Sending: ATDT*99# 
--> Waiting for carrier. 
ATDT*99# 
CONNECT 
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt. 
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
--> PPP negotiation detected. 
--> Starting pppd at Fri Mar 28 19:26:39 2008 
--> Pid of pppd: 3462 
--> Using interface ppp0 
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> Disconnecting at Fri Mar 28 19:26:46 2008 
--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) 
--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail. 
--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information. 
--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds 
--> Cannot get information for serial port. 
--> Initializing modem. 
--> Sending: ATZ 
ATZ 
OK 
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
OK 
--> Modem initialized. 
--> Cannot get information for serial port. 
--> Initializing modem. 
--> Sending: ATZ 
ATZ 
OK 
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
OK 
--> Modem initialized. 
--> Sending: ATDT*99# 
--> Waiting for carrier. 
ATDT*99# 
CONNECT 
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt. 
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
--> PPP negotiation detected. 
--> Starting pppd at Fri Mar 28 19:26:56 2008 
--> Pid of pppd: 3504 
--> Using interface ppp0 
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
Caught signal 2:  Attempting to exit gracefully... 
--> Terminating on signal 15 
--> pppd: [18]�� ���  
--> Disconnecting at Fri Mar 28 19:27:03 2008 
[root@localhost Gaurav]# clear
```

Here is the wvdial :


```
[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Phone = *99#

Username = aa

Password = bbc

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Carrier Check = No
```


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 29, 2008)

try setting Baud rate at 115200


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is what i get after setting Baud rate to 115200 :


```
[Gaurav@localhost ~]$ su
Password: 
[root@localhost Gaurav]# wvdial
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT*99#
--> Waiting for carrier.
ATDT*99#
CONNECT
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
--> Carrier detected.  Waiting for prompt.
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~
--> PPP negotiation detected.
--> Starting pppd at Sun Mar 30 22:02:01 2008
--> Pid of pppd: 2876
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: [18]��[08]���[08]
--> pppd: [18]��[08]���[08]
--> pppd: [18]��[08]���[08]
--> pppd: [18]��[08]���[08]
--> pppd: [18]��[08]���[08]
--> pppd: [18]��[08]���[08]
--> Disconnecting at Sun Mar 30 22:02:08 2008
--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.
--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.
--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds
--> Cannot get information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
ATZ
OK
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
OK
--> Modem initialized.
Caught signal 2:  Attempting to exit gracefully...
--> Disconnecting at Sun Mar 30 22:02:13 2008
```


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure about it let other see.

 maybe some wrong value in wvdial conf, what provider is yours?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 31, 2008)

I use Airtel Mobile Office.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 1, 2008)

```
#wvdial conf for Airtel Mobile office

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyACM0
Baud = 230400
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
ISDN = 0
Modem Type = Analog Modem
Phone = *99#
Username = A
Password = B
Stupid Mode = 1
```

Try using this conf
is the above phone number does not work then try *99***1#


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 1, 2008)

No Gary it isn't working. 
Does it requires to install any pc suite or related software?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> No Gary it isn't working.
> Does it requires to install any pc suite or related software?


I hate when people say *not working*

please give the error msg, explain what you did etc.

so that others can also reply.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry for that.

I just replaced wvdial content with the one you posted.I also tried changing the dialling number & baud rate, but no success.

Here is what i get,when i dial :


```
[root@localhost Gaurav]# wvdial 
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60 
--> Cannot get information for serial port. 
--> Initializing modem. 
--> Sending: ATZ 
ATZ 
OK 
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
OK 
--> Modem initialized. 
--> Sending: ATDT*99***1# 
--> Waiting for carrier. 
ATDT*99***1# 
CONNECT 
~[7f]}#@!}!} } }2}#}$@#}!}$}%\}"}&} }*} } g}%~ 
--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately. 
--> Starting pppd at Tue Apr  1 21:41:45 2008 
--> Pid of pppd: 2747 
--> Using interface ppp0 
--> pppd: �eo[08][18]]o[08] 
--> pppd: �eo[08][18]]o[08] 
--> pppd: �eo[08][18]]o[08] 
--> pppd: �eo[08][18]]o[08] 
--> pppd: �eo[08][18]]o[08] 
--> pppd: �eo[08][18]]o[08] 
--> Disconnecting at Tue Apr  1 21:41:50 2008 
--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16) 
--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail. 
--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information. 
--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds 
--> Cannot get information for serial port. 
--> Initializing modem. 
--> Sending: ATZ 
ATZ 
OK 
--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 
OK
```


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

the cause for disconnection is 





> ERROR - 16 The link was terminated by the modem hanging up



means some wrong info in wvdial.conf, thats why modem didn't connect but dunno how to fix this.


----------



## vin_king (Jan 16, 2009)

Manshahia said:


> 1.Connect the mobile via USB cable.
> 
> 2. Open terminal and type *su* to become root.
> 
> ...


i am using bsnl internet in mobile 199 plan wen i connect it in fedora as u said everything goes right bt wen i enter wvdial it says enter passwd ,username 
as in window it doesnt require bt wen i choose a username ,passwd then it error that not correct passwd
is there any special passwd 4 bsnl?
help me plz!


----------

